# Contemplating My Second Grow



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

I have done pretty well with my first plants. Second go, what do y'all think about about mushroom compost? I live one mile from a huge mushroom farm. I can get compost there.

Also, eat your hearts out, I can drive up to the guard shack and buy in a large paper bag criminis, portobellos, morels for a couple of bucks!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

I pay good money for Mykos








						Xtreme Gardening Mykos Mycorrhizae
					

America's #1 source of pure mycorrhizae. Mykos is a natural & organic single species of beneficial soil fungi that helps increase nutrient & water availability.




					www.xtreme-gardening.com


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

*I have to grow on the cheap, and have no problem with that. It inspires me to be creative.*


----------



## leafminer (Jul 29, 2021)

Why not...


----------

